# Fabulous Flynn - 2 year old Border Collie



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Meet Flynn. He is two years old and a very handsome boy. 









I can't say enough good things about Flynn... he is wonderful. He is ever so friendly and loves a cuddle. He is great with kids as well as other dogs but hasn't yet been cat tested. He is house-trained and has some basic training.

Flynn is just starting to learn how to walk to heel as he was never taught before and he also needs further work on his recall but he is such a clever boy, he shouldn't be hard to teach! Despite this, Flynn certainly knows how to enjoy a walk! He has a great time running around and is very friendly to everyone he meets - both humans and other dogs.

He travels well in the car and enjoys sitting up quietly to watch the traffic go by.

At night he sleeps in his crate and is very good and quiet all night.

Like I said, he is wonderful!

He has been neutered, vaccinated and chipped. He is on foster in Derby but we re-home across the UK.

Here are a few more photos before I give you the adoption information...


































































If you're interested in adopting Flynn, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
http://friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk/3.html
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
http://friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk/14.html

Any questions, please do ask


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww he is stunning, too bad I don't live nearer (west sussex), I live on a farm with my terrier and greyhound and my partner would of loved to take a collie on the farm and whats even more strange is he is named Flynn which was my partners childhood collies name!!

He is lovely, and hope he finds a forever home!!

Ahh he is just lovely!! I wish I was nearer......


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

keeleyjane19 said:


> Aww he is stunning, too bad I don't live nearer (west sussex), I live on a farm with my terrier and greyhound and my partner would of loved to take a collie on the farm and whats even more strange is he is named Flynn which was my partners childhood collies name!!
> 
> He is lovely, and hope he finds a forever home!!
> 
> Ahh he is just lovely!! I wish I was nearer......


He is a wonderful dog! We do re-home across the UK 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> He is a wonderful dog! We do re-home across the UK
> 
> xxx


Really?

This has got me excited, there is a bit more I need to discuss with you so I will PM my number!!

Thanks x


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Have replied 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

I have read your message, and filled out an adoption form!!

Thank you so so much!!

Just got to keep fingers crossed that we are his right match!! 

xx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh brilliant 

Best of luck to you -you should receive a phone call in the next few days!
xxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

keeleyjane19 said:


> I have read your message, and filled out an adoption form!!
> 
> Thank you so so much!!
> 
> ...


aww thats fab! i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

They have e-mailed me back saying they can't accept a donation fee over 2 months which is fair enough as I knw the running costs are extremely high.

I had my heart set on him.
We get paid beginning of next month so will probably be able to give the donation fee then.......if he hasn't already gone 

We have now decided to go for something smaller, whats meant to be is meant to be, thank you for all your help and support!
xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

One moment! Will PM you

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone offer Flynn a home?

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Flynn is now reserved 

xxx


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Rehomed


----------

